

Open Letter to the Linux World - user-name
http://lkml.iu.edu//hypermail/linux/kernel/1408.1/02496.html

======
user-name
it's not that it's not perfect - it's dangerous and fundamentally NOT in the
spirit of *NIX. It does not makes things better - it makes things more like
Windows and Apple. If you feel Windows and/or Apple are better, then I suggest
you use them instead. What many younger people seem to think is that Free ==
no cost. Freedom is about choice and control over your own destiny. systemd is
an affront to all of the things GNU/Linux has stood for for two decades. It's
been adopted because the main desktop environment has gotten in bed with
systemd and now depends on it. I would urge you to think about it in terms of
how this adoption will limit choice in the future, and ultimately cede control
of literally all of Linux's underpinnings to a single entity. Has nothing
Snowden revealed gotten into your head yet?

------
guilloche
systemd seems bloated and could not be cleanly replaced.

I'm using arch linux, even if I removed systemd completely, all daemon-related
packages would still install systemd configuration files.

------
nailer
I'm praying at the alter of simplicity too. Replacing shell scripts,
daemonizing techniques, supervisord, and tools to drop privilege more easily
with .service files makes adding services simpler.

------
ncw33
Why post a link to that here? systemd is not perfect, but it's a well-designed
and competent piece of work that makes things better for users, developers,
and admins. It's been adopted by most distributions now, which must indicate
merit. As a developer and user, on balance I'm delighted by the Debian
Foundation's decision.

~~~
alaroldai
Wide adoption isn't an indication of merit - look at the wide adoption of
Windows for an example.

Anyway, for all the developer convenience and technical merit systemd has, it
doesn't support an open OS environment - it restricts freedom in favour of
convenience, which is precisely the opposite of what many users prefer Linux
for.

